# 5D3 + 430EX II/580EX II



## gomuzeick (May 13, 2012)

One advantage of the 600EX-RT is that it is able to use all of the 61 AF points on the 5D3. What does this mean exactly when using the 5D3 with the older 430EX II/580EX II? 

Is it simply that the auto-assist beam doesn't work on the new points or are there other issues when using some of the new AF points with these older speedlites?

Thanks


----------



## JerryKnight (May 15, 2012)

I think it's a fairly simple limitation, that the 580/430 AF assist beam is narrow and only casts its pattern over a few center focus points. The 600 simply has a wider pattern that covers all of the 5D3's focus points. This never really mattered on the 5D2 because the only reliable focus point was the center point. Now that we can trust at least the 41 cross-type focus points on the 5D3, it's actually a pretty big deal that the 600 (and I assume the ST-E3) AF assist covers a wider angle.

So if you're using the 5D3 with a 580 or 430 in a dark setting, you might want to revert back to using one of the center focus points, just so the AF assist beam will be the most effective.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> it's actually a pretty big deal that the 600 (and I assume the ST-E3) AF assist covers a wider angle.



That's why I picked up a 600EX-RT in advance of my 1D X.

But...the ST-E3 does not have an AF assist lamp, at all.


----------



## JerryKnight (May 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JerryKnight said:
> 
> 
> > it's actually a pretty big deal that the 600 (and I assume the ST-E3) AF assist covers a wider angle.
> ...



Bummer.. The ST-E2 had a comparable AF assist as the 580ex2, so I wonder why they chose to remove it. Actually, that makes absolutely no sense at all. Are you sure about this?

EDIT: Yep, you're completely right. Canon's specs says "N/A" for AF assist. That is so strange. Wouldn't you still need an AF assist beam when you're shooting with remote RT flashes?

I think it's time for someone to invent a good, compact 3rd party AF assist device..


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> I wonder why they chose to remove it. Actually, that makes absolutely no sense at all.



It makes sense if you're the Marketing department. If it has an AF assist lamp, it can generate an optical signal. If it can generate an optical signal, it can, in theory, control slave flashes in the Canon system via an optical trigger. If it can do that, you don't need to buy the 600EX-RT. If you have more than one 600EX-RT and older flashes, it can't control both other RF flashes and optically-controlled flashes at the same time. My cynical mentality says that feature was removed in an effort to increase sales of 600EX-RT units to people who aloready have perfectly serviceable 580/430 units, and, of course, to boost sales of the RF receiver they'll eventually release, once sales of the 600EX-RT drop.


----------



## bycostello (May 21, 2012)

your older speedlights will work absolutely fine...


----------



## drjlo (May 21, 2012)

580exII works perfectly great with 5D iii. I jusf don't see any limitation at all.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a 5Diii, yesterday I purchased a 580ex ii (considered the 600 but already have some wireless triggers and not sure there is a big enough difference to justify the extra $$$) (have to say the 580's seem to be disappearing quickly from retailers), have been using a 430 ex ii as a smaller walkaround for the 7D and 5Diii.
Was shooting a portrait yesterday evening using the 580 as a master (no light) and the 430 through an umberella.
For shits and giggles I turned off all the ambient lights, it was nearly pitch black, shooting in portrait with outer AF points, the AF light lit up the model like some Sci Fi movie and AF locked on (using 70-200 2.8 II approximately 6 metres from model)...

Maybe the 600 AF light is better, but in this situatuion I was pleased...


----------

